# Sucess!



## jimishmong (Nov 27, 2013)

vvvv EMBRACING
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSBYXXOp6Oc

The eggs! some hatched
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLc1xGSSinI

Vertically swimming!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo_H_8nFCRU


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Gratz!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! Congrats on the fry!


----------

